# 4th ANNUAL OCTAVE SQ MEET DEC 5th 2015



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

It's that time again. The 4th Annual Octave SQ Meet is upon us. Nick Wingate will be in attendance again for all your SQ needs. Working on one more special guest.....but that's for later. There will be plenty of cars to demo and see what really, eeerrr hear, what sound quality is all about.

Show will be hosted at The Garage Orlando thanks to Chris Lancaster.

As more details come in I'll be updating.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I missed the last one, but not this time. Thanks for hosting this event and all the work that goes into it.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Not a problem man. Hope getting on top of this early will give folks more time to plan for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Ah yisss! I will really try making it this year!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be driving up from Miami, so if anyone on the way wants to carpool, I can pick you up on the way.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Getting close.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

SQLnovice said:


> Getting close.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



YESSIR!!!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Want to add to the vendor list with Jeff Smith of AAMP. He will be out with his Camry loaded up with Phoenix Gold gear. He will also have Stinger product on hand and answering any questions. you may have. I don't think Mr. Smith needs an introduction being a SQ giant.


----------

